

ETA: A simple script to predict endtimes. - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.penzba.co.uk/Utilities/ETA.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I've decided this script is too useful not to make available, so I've spent
ten minutes knocking up a description and putting it on a web site. If you
find it useful, let me know. Maybe I'll put it on github or something if
people think it's worth it.

Of course, it'll probably sink without trace ... glub, glub, glub ...

ADDED IN EDIT: I've just realised that that's a seriously ugly page. However,
since it's for the people here who can discern quality without having to be
patronised by useful but pretty shiny things, I'm not going to change it now.
Besides, Hypnos and Morpheus beckon ...

